# Free Range Goats with shock collars



## imported_Nathan (Jun 24, 2009)

My goats are now free ranging.

I found out from some friends that they were using an invisible fence
system with shock collars successfully for goats. On reflection, it
seemed a good solution for my yard, where we have up to five acres, but
not very well fenced. I'd be happy to harness more of their eating
power, while not detangling them several times a day, as I do with a
highline.

I have enclosed about an acre using 1000 feet. All above ground as we
are trying it out. I should be able to bury the line using an edger in
our backyard and run wire along the existing barb wire fence so they
might have up to four acres to enjoy by next summer.

They still come into their cattle panel enclosure at night. I couldn't
convince the local coyotes to wear shock collars as well.

The goats are so much happier. They are now free to find the most tasty
bits of grass in a field and scarf up fallen leaves like potato chips.

I don't have to check if the goats are in whenever we have a knock at
the front door. Although I do that anyway out of habit.

My three year old's comment on the situation is: "Oh no! The goats are
out!"

It is amazing how having happy goats can contribute to a general sense
of domestic harmony.

Nathan


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm glad it's worked for you. I trained my dog to stay home at the place we used to live using an electric fence. The only problem is that it keeps your critters in, but it doesn't keep others out. And goats are so vulnerable to predators, especially neighborhood dogs. My dog stayed home, but others came right in. He is a natural homebody anyway, and didn't follow the other dogs when they would leave, but some dogs sure would have.

In my area we don't have problems with neighborhood dogs (at this time) but there are all kinds of other predators (coyotes, wolves, bears, mountain lions) and I just don't feel safe leaving my boys outside their pen when I'm not with them. So I try to take them out once every day or two for at least an hour. I either take a book to read or I take my bow and shoot cans and bushes while they browse and run around. Then it's back in the pen. I would love to let them free range, but I don't trust them to stay out of trouble, or for no predator to come thru. And I'm too cheap and lazy to fence the whole place.


----------

